# Ephedrine,Sibutramin,Phentermine?



## pumperalbo (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello

I would Intereste which is the best appetite suppressant according to your opinion and with which you have the best experience.

Other drugs that I have not listed you can also write.

Ephedrine,Sibutramin,Phentermine?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 22, 2018)

Best appetite suppressant for me has always been to eat sh1tty tasting foods.  Easy to stay within calorie constraints when you are looking at a plate of bland a$$ skinless chicken breast.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 22, 2018)

My appetite was gone for the brief period I was on an EC stack. This was even after 3 months of strict dieting. I can’t imagine needing anything else.

On a side note, I’ve felt like I’ve been eating non-stop after switching to a spongy diet. Frequent well-planned meals is the better way to go.


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 23, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Best appetite suppressant for me has always been to eat sh1tty tasting foods.  Easy to stay within calorie constraints when you are looking at a plate of bland a$$ skinless chicken breast.



Amen or fish or eggs if I look at a egg I wanna throw up fuk


----------



## pumperalbo (Apr 23, 2018)

Viduus said:


> My appetite was gone for the brief period I was on an EC stack. This was even after 3 months of strict dieting. I can’t imagine needing anything else.
> 
> On a side note, I’ve felt like I’ve been eating non-stop after switching to a spongy diet. Frequent well-planned meals is the better way to go.






did you have a huge hunger for everything after the eca cure?

at my last eca cure was the 4 weeks, when I had discontinued I had a very big feeling of hunger in the stomach


----------



## Viduus (Apr 23, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> did you have a huge hunger for everything after the eca cure?
> 
> at my last eca cure was the 4 weeks, when I had discontinued I had a very big feeling of hunger in the stomach



Not really... just went back to normal diet discipline. Only craving was anytime I thought about peanut butter and chocolate cookies.... or when people on here talked about Reese’s Eggs.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

i tried ephedrine before (mostly for strength) but i stay away from that now, it's dangerous


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i tried ephedrine before (mostly for strength) but i stay away from that now, it's dangerous



Welcome to The board. How about an introduction thread?


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i tried ephedrine before (mostly for strength) but i stay away from that now, it's dangerous



I don’t know about dangerous but I certainly didn’t feel healthy. It’s a tool like caffeine. Though I’m laying off both due to BP issues and a focus on overall physical/mental health.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Welcome to The board. How about an introduction thread?


i prefer not to do that (i got my reasons)


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I don’t know about dangerous but I certainly didn’t feel healthy. It’s a tool like caffeine. Though I’m laying off both due to BP issues and a focus on overall physical/mental health.


at my age, it'd be bad for my heart


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i prefer not to do that (i got my reasons)



It's an anonymous board.

And it's polite.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's an anonymous board.
> 
> And it's polite.


with all due respect, i said no. (i got my reasons)


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> with all due respect, i said no. (i got my reasons)



With all due respect, why join our board? Just want to bless us with your tidbits of knowledge?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i tried ephedrine before (mostly for strength) but i stay away from that now, it's dangerous



I never heard of it used for strength 

But domt worry. U dont have to introduce urself. Its not like ur walking into my house without knocking first


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I never heard of it used for strength
> 
> But domt worry. U dont have to introduce urself. Its not like ur walking into my house without knocking first


ty sir (i'll ignore the other dude)


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

Does it feel like the twilight zone to anyone else around here?

never thought I’d apologize to pumperalbo for crashing a thread...


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> ty sir (i'll ignore the other dude)



I literally just posted this earlier this week to some other guy, but....

Jin is actually trying to help you out.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I never heard of it used for strength
> 
> But domt worry. U dont have to introduce urself. Its not like ur walking into my house without knocking first





frontdeltsore said:


> ty sir (i'll ignore the other dude)



You two were meant for each other. 

You're Natty. 
Yaya hasn't mentioned steroids in a Post since 2013. 
And you're both peculiar. 

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

You’re like adjoining spots in Hollywood squares!


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> You two were meant for each other.
> 
> You're Natty.
> Yaya hasn't mentioned steroids in a Post since 2013.
> ...



i have been bullied in the past. the reason why i didn't want to start an introductory thread was because i was warned about this site, about the steroid users and how they can be bullies. idk where you are from, but where i'm from (America) cyber bullying is a serious crime


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i have been bullied in the past. the reason why i didn't want to start an introductory thread was because i was warned about this site, about the steroid users and how they can be bullies. idk where you are from, but where i'm from (America) cyber bullying is a serious crime



I’m going to assume this is pure trolling...

In the case it’s not, these guys have been 100% supportive of every well-meaning person I’ve seen join the site. Myself especially.

An intro thread gives everyone a reference when trying to respond to your posts. Knowing your current stats and goals helps everyone give the best advice. Nobody is going to be telling me to suck it up and squat 600lb anytime soon. 

The reason youre getting pushback is you were quick to dismiss the community norms. If your past bullying was real, I’m sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

the first time i was bullied, i was 12, it was not fun, i even cried, then it happened again when i was 14, for months. nobody is going to bully me ever again.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i have been bullied in the past. the reason why i didn't want to start an introductory thread was because i was warned about this site, about the steroid users and how they can be bullies. idk where you are from, but where i'm from (America) cyber bullying is a serious crime



You didn't write an intro thread because you were warned about this site? But joined anyway?

Well, as an illegal steroid user (and big bad cyber bully) you should assume that IDGAF about the law. 

It's laughable that anyone would consider what I've written to you as cyber bullying. 

You are clearly an unreasonable person and you'll have no issues interacting with me from here on out. Make your own path here and I'll make sure mine doesn't cross yours.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> the first time i was bullied, i was 12, it was not fun, i even cried, then it happened again when i was 14, for months. nobody is going to bully me ever again.



I smell iron hands.


----------



## pumperalbo (Apr 27, 2018)

who has the problem that one after a eca stack of 4 weeks, then when you set it down properly?

what are you doing against it?

I've taken 45mg of phentermine unfortunately disappointed, was awake but had no great effect

eca stack always breaks me down forever, right now i'm on sibutramine 20-30mg a day, helping me very well and the side effects are not that hard

but unfortunately I am lacking the power


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 27, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> but unfortunately I am lacking the power


Drugs are not a substitute for discipline. Might want to focus on developing that > everything else. And that's coming from someone who uses both sibutramine & EC during my cut phases so don't mistake me as a "anti-drug" guy.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I never heard of it used for strength
> 
> But domt worry. U dont have to introduce urself. Its not like ur walking into my house without knocking first





frontdeltsore said:


> ty sir (i'll ignore the other dude)



You are not good at picking up on sarcasm I take it...?

Yaya was saying you are coming into our "home" and not introducing yourself. He was alluding to the fact that you are being disrespectful.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> You didn't write an intro thread because you were warned about this site? But joined anyway?
> 
> Well, as an illegal steroid user (and big bad cyber bully) you should assume that IDGAF about the law.
> 
> ...


please be nice to me, any harsh words coming from you will be considered ''cyber bullying'' and will not be taken lightly. or even better, just avoid me all together.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

automatondan said:


> You are not good at picking up on sarcasm I take it...?
> 
> Yaya was saying you are coming into our "home" and not introducing yourself. He was alluding to the fact that you are being disrespectful.


no, he was being literal. i do take things literally though


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> please be nice to me, any harsh words coming from you will be considered ''cyber bullying'' and will not be taken lightly. or even better, just avoid me all together.



You're the cutest, most sensitive troll I know.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're the cutest, most sensitive troll I know.


troll? i resent that. keep this up and you'll see what happens.


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> troll? i resent that. keep this up and you'll see what happens.



I know what'll happen. More wanna-be trolling. You showed you hand too quickly friend. Learn the fine art. 

You are probably, truly, a pussy at heart just like this character you've created. Tell us all about your experiences being bullied and how that'll never happen again. 

Show me you can actually be creative and entertaining.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> I know what'll happen. More wanna-be trolling. You showed you hand too quickly friend. Learn the fine art.
> 
> You are probably, truly, a pussy at heart just like this character you've created. Tell us all about your experiences being bullied and how that'll never happen again.
> 
> Show me you can actually be creative and entertaining.


i would fight you in real life, be careful


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i would fight you in real life, be careful



You're not the first one who's offered. You know that?

This is my standard reply: Hop on a plane and bring your Katana. Mines next to my bed.

creativity: D-


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

i fight with my fists, i don't need weapons. (i work out, beware)


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i fight with my fists, i don't need weapons. (i work out, beware)


 You are a bore. 

Creativity: none.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i would fight you in real life, be careful



Hey front, just chill out for a little bit, get the vibe for the place, and observe how we interact with each other.  This place is what you make it and your experience will be based on how you treat others. Be respectful and get respect or be a douche and get sh$t. Totally up to you.


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Hey front, just chill out for a little bit, get the vibe for the place, and observe how we interact with each other.  This place is what you make it and your experience will be based on how you treat others. Be respectful and get respect or be a douche and get sh$t. Totally up to you.


i won't tolerate cyber bullying though (i have the right to defend myself)


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 28, 2018)

Side note : I once made the mistake of fighting Jin. I have still have the shuriken scar.  F- er came out of no where!


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

i'm not afraid because i have fighting experience


----------



## Viduus (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i won't tolerate cyber bullying though (i have the right to defend myself)




You’re the blue-haired chick from my lit class, aren’t you?


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

Viduus said:


> You’re the blue-haired chick from my lit class, aren’t you?


no (beware, cyber bullying will not be tolerated)


----------



## Spongy (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> i would fight you in real life, be careful



Banned for threatening behavior, threats against other members will not be tolerated.


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Hey front, just chill out for a little bit, get the vibe for the place, and observe how we interact with each other.  This place is what you make it and your experience will be based on how you treat others. Be respectful and get respect or be a douche and get sh$t. Totally up to you.



Um, don't feed the troll.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 28, 2018)

frontdeltsore said:


> no (beware, cyber bullying will not be tolerated)



Guy down the street in Birkenstocks using a push mower?

Just relax and get to know people. You’re very “triggered” and nobody is going to respond well to that.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Um, don't feed the troll.



You’ re right. My bad.  Something about me just wants to help people fit in.  I need to be better at realizing some people are lost causes.

Btw... katana by your bed? Totally bad ass. I used to keep a hatchet next to mine.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 28, 2018)

Ephedrine attracts weird people. Please...Nobody EVER post cold medicine thread here. Thank you.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> You’ re right. My bad.  Something about me just wants to help people fit in.  I need to be better at realizing some people are lost causes.
> 
> Btw... katana by your bed? Totally bad ass. I used to keep a hatchet next to mine.



One of the few things I kept as we were cleaning out 60 years worth of shit from the house. 

Even my neighbors are like "uh, is that real?"


----------

